# New pics from Jan 3rd



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Warm day today. Bees are flying and bringing in pollen.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*bee condos?*

Is that bee condominiums in the last picture?


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

*Awesome photos, Broke-T!!!*

How many deep boxes do you have there?...I estimated about 100-120. Where did you order and did you get a discount in bulk?


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

N AL. I figure I will need to stack them at least that high for the honey flows around here!!!!

Fatscher There is a little over a 100. We built them ourselves out of cypress I cut out of the swamp years ago when I was logging.

Johnny


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Saw the same kind of pollen activity yesterday here too.
NICE hives you've built.


----------

